# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Ask Any Yes Or No Question, You Will Get A Great Answer(unlike Other Magic Ball's)

## Sparkling_Star

i think this is so true 
go here
 cause i dont have 10+ posts i cant post a url so copy and paste without the space between www
w ww.flash-gear.com/8/index.php?r=211170444032560

----------


## Endurer

Just a swivel of Yes & Probably not? I am not impressed. Sup with the ref id btw?

----------

